# One of our hens died



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

One of our hens died sometime during the night. There was no blood on her and I am a bit concerned. I clean the nesting boxes every day, as well as any droppings on the floor of their coop and they are given fresh water/food every day. They are mostly kept in their confined coop and yard, but, occasionally, we let them out to free range for brief periods. When we let them free range we keep a close eye on them to make sure they stay out of harm's way. I check their droppings every day to see if there are any dramatic changes such as runny droppings or blood. I did not notice that she appeared to be sick, i.e., she did not lay around listless or anything. I am wondering if I need to be concerned about the rest of my hens or their eggs, or could this just be a freak thing. My hens are 7 months old and all the rest appear to be healthy. I do not believe they are overcrowded, either. We now have 19 and keep them in a 4 x 16' area and their fenced in yard is 16 x 16. If anyone has any ideas, I would appreciate your input. Thanks.


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, sometimes it just happens. It sounds like they are all healthy. I would keep an eye on them, hopefully it's nothing contagious. I had a year old arcauna just go to sleep and die one night last spring. Bizarre, but it does happen. Sorry about your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

muranofarms said:


> Unfortunately, sometimes it just happens. It sounds like they are all healthy. I would keep an eye on them, hopefully it's nothing contagious. I had a year old arcauna just go to sleep and die one night last spring. Bizarre, but it does happen. Sorry about your loss. (((hugs)))


I agree that sometimes there is absolutely no sign of "illness" or weakness. But for me, I'd probably go in and look over each one to make sure no mites/lice etc that are not always visible from the standing position.

But most of all I want to say I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm sorry. That's terrible. I find birds to be particularly difficult in that they don't often show illness even when they are under the weather. Other times they can die choking, being spooked, or doing something else that doesn't leave an external sign. You're probably OK there but should keep an eye on the other ladies just in case.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

never know what happens. I have lost 3 in the last year. Its sad but it happens. just keep an eye on the rest of them. i thinki mine were old. someone gave them to me so i think my were old. but i still worried about something being contagious. just keep an eye out.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It can be frustrating not to know the cause. May the remaining flock be healthy for years to come!


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear you lost one of your girls, it happened to me awhile back, my Penny girl just went to bed as normal and in the morning on the chook sheds floor, dead with no symptoms whatsoever...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I had the same thing happen to one of my RIR's 1 1/2 yrs ago. No sign of anything being wrong. Broke my heart. Her name was Sweetpea simply because she was just the sweetest girl who was always with me. Its so hard when its unexpected like this. Hugs!


----------



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments and support. So far, the rest of my "girls" are doing fine, for which I am grateful. Our hens are really good girls and they have calmed considerably since we got rid of the too many roosters we had.


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

I feel for you...so sorry....I had our only broody hen, who went through 2 brooding attempts..and hatched only one chick...she just passed away the same way...her baby was around 2 months old and was able to be around her..but I never had the chance to take pictures of the Momma and baby together after we introduced them  I would have LOVED to see them together free ranging... it does...break your heart! and we had to cut down on the roosters as well..for they were making my girls backs raw...Don't you just love them....I call them my kids...we have also lost a few to intruders ... one we have never found...and one was hit on the road which I believe she was on the edge (away from where I allow them) and when a vehicle came by I think it scared her right into the path...it was early early morning  We try to keep them all safe...but sometimes it just happens...just keep Loving the ones you have  Here is a picture of Momma and RoadRunner that I was able to get...and here is RoadRunner at almost 4 months today..


----------



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

Cool pics. Today we got our first blue/green egg from one of the hens in our second batch. We have 10 from hens we got in March and 9 that we got in May. The blue/green egg came from the hens we got in May. It is small, but really blows my mind that it is a different color other than brown or white. Very cool...


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

yep that happens sometimes. they become your friends but they are still farm animals too. lost 2 birds both separate times about a year apart to the uterous infection thing had those weird tumor looking things with that yellow cheesy puss was very nasty in there. I had to put them down. Had one of my meat birds just die after 4 weeks old no sign of any problems just died. lost 3 to hawks in 1 day. lost 5 hens and my beautiful prized blue laced red wyondotte rooster in about 45 minutes of work from a mink. I do still miss that guy he really took good care of his ladies!!! 

I have learned its just a part of raising chickens.

Sorry for your loss it never gets easier either!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your sadness and your loss.


----------

